# So I just bought a SA9!



## Fremen (May 30, 2014)

So just got this last night.

Has not made it down to the workshop yet but will soon.

What do I use to clean it up? I was thinking of WD40 to remove grime but have ready their maybe better ways.

What in all should I be checking on it before spinning her up?

Tips of any kind are welcomed. This is my first lathe!!




I will post more pictures as I get them and go through the boxes of tooling that came with it.


----------



## GK1918 (May 30, 2014)

Looks like the rare long bed to me, we have three,  I think wd 40 is junk, wipe down with a gas soaked rag, wipe off with paper towels.
There is so much talk about oils.  No#20 oil or #30 we have used for more years than the lathes are old.  so, then,they  run and run with
plain ole store bought oil.  Oh I'll get yelled at, but, this is the same bunk as gobal warming.  Somebody prove me, as why I'm still dumping
fuel in the furnace ?  It is going on June 1st aint it... same thing with oils = They say, and who says. If I am wrong, come here and see.
Oils?  Long time I wrote here; quote  " If you dont use Ford #300 oil, your warrantee is 'done' .. We all know FoMoCo dont make oil.
Its a gimmick.  Henry buys at the cheapest bid, then puts a Ford or Rotunda label on it.  I have proved this bunck, and if not, how come
our machines work daily, run cool, and run and run....  so I say put oil were it stapost to be and run it......

oh boy I'll get dislikes for this, however life goes on in the shop with 50yrs of store bought oils........
samuel


----------



## Halligan142 (May 30, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> Looks like the rare long bed to me, we have three,  I think wd 40 is junk, wipe down with a gas soaked rag, wipe off with paper towels.
> There is so much talk about oils.  No#20 oil or #30 we have used for more years than the lathes are old.  so, then,they  run and run with
> plain ole store bought oil.  Oh I'll get yelled at, but, this is the same bunk as gobal warming.  Somebody prove me, as why I'm still dumping
> fuel in the furnace ?  It is going on June 1st aint it... same thing with oils = They say, and who says. If I am wrong, come here and see.
> ...




Nice score.  As said above oil is oil and all lubricates, but I'll add you'll want something thin for the headstock and something thick for the ways.   Non-detergent oil is a plus also as detergent additive oils are meant to hold particles in suspension although not so critical here as the wicks act like a filter.   I personally use the "recommended" lubes just fir piece of mind if for nothing else. 

Things to to check for before you actually run under power. 

1). Fill the headstock reservoirs with oil and manually turn the headstock to get some oil on the spindle. 
2).  Manually engage each speed through the gearbox and turn the spindle by hand just to be sure nothing is frozen. Also put a little oil in the gearbox oilers. 
3).  Make sure the back gear lever is not engaged.  Sounds stupid but I've done it before.  Screeching and slipping of the belt is the first clue. )
4). When under power cycle all the gears and feeds and make so e chips and get used to the controls. 

As as for cleaning, purple power or simple green works well and won't harm well adhered paint.  You'll need a good scrub brush and some elbow grease.  Easy off oven cleaner will take everything off,  grease, paint, and your skin.  At some point you will want to do a mild tear-down to replace the old wicks.  There are kits and a book available on e-bay.  Just search for south bend rebuild kit.


----------



## Bishop (May 30, 2014)

While the gas, rags and a pack of smokes used to be my favorite method but I have also had great success with a scotchbrite pad and some wd40 or simply green. 

Shawn


----------



## Fremen (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks the clean up will start soon.

Got it into the basement and on its table. Nothing secured yet.





Can anyone tell me the correct place to secure the second green wire (Guessing Ground)
Also have the SN: 51941NAR10


----------



## Halligan142 (Jun 1, 2014)

If it truly is a ground ( double check that because the switch needs multiple wires and someone may have set it as a conductor) put a fork stake-on on it and connect it to the screw that mounts the switch to the bracket.   Connect the other end to a point inside the motor electrical housing. I had to drill a small hole and use a nut and bolt.  Connect the ground from the main plug to the same point.


----------



## Fremen (Jun 2, 2014)

Also what can I use to replace the wicks? Will any felt do?


----------



## DoogieB (Jun 2, 2014)

I highly recommend picking up a copy of "A Guide to Renovating the South Bend Lathe" if you are going to do a complete tear down, which is a good idea due to the age of your lathe.  You can get it on Amazon or on Ebay.  The same guy also sells a die-cut felt kit.

Any kind of felt will do for the way-wipers, but for things like the spindle bearings it's a bit more tricky.

Your lathe doesn't look like a basket-case, however, so I would just get it lubed-up with something to get it running and look for problems.  After you have used it a bit you'll know what needs fixed.


----------



## VSAncona (Jun 2, 2014)

If my lathe looked half as good as yours, I would just wipe it down, oil it up, and start using it.


----------



## Fremen (Jun 2, 2014)

Have to take it apart to get the new belt on. Have the original leather one but it s old and tired (and broken).

was going to fine a link belt but had no luck locally. So an automotive belt it is.


----------



## Fremen (Jul 3, 2014)

Well got a n ew belt installed and setup. Everything works like a charm.
Now to start making chips and projects.

Any suggestions on projects for beginners?


----------



## drs23 (Jul 3, 2014)

Fremen said:


> Well got a n ew belt installed and setup. Everything works like a charm.
> Now to start making chips and projects.
> 
> Any suggestions on projects for beginners?



I'm sure you'll get better responses than what I can offer but I can share with you what I did when I first got my lathe. I joined a couple of forums but just frequent this one now pretty much. Also watched a lot of YouTube videos. I'm fortunate enough to have a friend who's been a machinist for 40+ years to show me a few things. Though he's a great friend and brings me scap and drop all the time, teaching, unfortunately isn't his forté and that's what led me to forum land.

I started by just turning things all the while concentrating on hitting a size. After I felt I could do that with fair consistency I practiced parting off. At first it was kinda scary because tool centering, feeds & speeds relative to the material are important as to perform the work and not break tooling. Yep, I learned that by breaking tooling. It's paid off though because I part under power feed now and think nothing of it. And haven't destroyed a parting tool in quite some time. Next I moved on to threading. I seemed to pick that up fairly easily. I've never used wires or any method of checking them other than the thread gauge and fitting it to the part it will mate with which of course exposes my limited experience. I know that's not possible in every scenario but it works in my world with what I do.

After you've had your lathe for a while you'll find you just "gotta have" a mill. Then of course a band saw, welders, grinders (both off hand and bench mount with an assortment of wheels, assortment of measuring tools...well you get the drift.

I hope this helps a little and as I mentioned someone will be able to give you a more enlightening answer to your query but that's my perspective from another relative newb.


----------

